# New to beekeeping. Starting with bee venom



## SalvadorPeon (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello, 
As of this summer I am starting to collect bee venom and I would appreciate your collaboration or tips. I am a student and this is my first business so I would really appreciate your feedback. I live in the Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico and we have a lot of bees down here. 
Thank you for taking your time to read this. 
Greetings to you all.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

SalvadorPeon said:


> Hello,
> As of this summer I am starting to collect bee venom and I would appreciate your collaboration or tips. I am a student and this is my first business so I would really appreciate your feedback. I live in the Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico and we have a lot of bees down here.
> Thank you for taking your time to read this.
> Greetings to you all.



Hola and welcome to BeeSource. You might try looking here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?264-Apitherapy


----------



## SalvadorPeon (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

